# what does/did your 6 month old pup weigh?



## JenniferF

My pup just turned 6 months old and he seems HUGE! He almost seems a little over weight? The vet recommended feeding him twice a day as much as he wants for 15 minutes. Is this a good or bad idea? I have been doing this for a couple months. Generally we feed just taste of the wild, but lately we have been doing half TotW and half Kirkland because money is on the tight side. He is so much larger than our 55lb mutt, I would guess he weights 65 to 70 lbs. Going to get him weighed today though at vet,,, what did your 6m pup weigh? Here are some poor photos of him I quickly shot off today before taking kids to school- thoughts?


----------



## N Smith

I am fairly certain Gladiator was about 60 lbs at 6 months - he is Working Line.

From the pictures he does not look overweight, though it is hard to really tell on a long haired dog. 

I would just run your hands over him and make sure you can feel ribs without too much pressure, feel lean muscle over his shoulders and legs and see a waist from a bird's eye view when you hold down his fur.

Keep him fit and lean for his life and you can cut down the stress on the joints and improve the quality of life for your dog!


----------



## JenniferF

Oops. I somehow put some of the wrong photos. All are from today, though. Here are a few better ones.


----------



## shaner

My pup Titan isn't quite 6 months old yet and is already 70 lbs. He's a big boy, very stocky, although lean. I do worry about his joints, but he's lean, so there's not much more I can do. I won't starve him.


----------



## bianca

Cooper at 6 months weighed 25kg/55#


----------



## fishernut

Shovelhead turns 6 months old today!

Last Monday at the vet Shovel weighed in at 62lbs, and he is quite lean...


----------



## qbchottu

Whiskey was a lean 58lbs at 6 months. He is now 80lbs at 14 months and will probably even out at 88-90lbs.


----------



## Stosh

Stosh was right around 60 lbs at that age but very lean. Since he's long coated too he looked heavier but he had just enough meat on his bones. I've also heard the 'feed all he wants' theory but I preferred to give the same amount each meal.


----------



## 4score

Walter was 65 pounds at 6 months.


----------



## Switchblade906

Those are some huge puppies, Zoey is 15 months old and only 65 pounds....


----------



## maxgsd

Max was 62 pounds at 6 months.


----------



## lone Ranger

Wolf Caesar is big my most standards, but he is a Black GSD Working Dog sort.
At six months he was 70 lbs (30 kg) Read about the RAW diet in Puppy section where there are pictures of Wolf Caesar...

*Now at about 6 1/2 months, this Thread just inspired me to weigh him...* My Son stood on the scale as I lifted him up, and I will not be able to do that again.. :help: 35 kg, about 77 lbs.. I think I hurt my back as he wriggled... :wild: Won't attempt that stupid again...  What a dummy, (me)... heh he

*That might be HUGE by some standards, as he is on the RAW diet and that is supposed to retard his growth a little.* If it is true, that the RAW diet slows the growth, then Caesar is in that HUGE bracket.. 

I hope the RAW actually does slow the growth, so he will be big to start my own WD line of the two best I could find in Australia. The female is 13 kg at 13 weeks, usually the 100 pounders + go about a kg a week.. Anyway I hope the RAW does slow down growth.. One of the problems (besides cancer) of the dry food is that the high protein high calcium dry food causes too early of high growth, and this is part of the joint problems as the sockets have not hardened up yet, joints are soft and damage can be done... 

I have trained Caesar to put his front paws up on the tailgate of my Dodge, and I reach under the rib cage to lift him up, and he helps pull himself up. There is *NO JUMPING* under 12 months if you love your dog... :wub: Up OR down... I do a sort of grab and slow down to drop him off the tailgate slowly.. 

Kind regards from Oz...


----------



## Oh.mylanta

Females weight less than males I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Msmaria

Dexter weighed 60 lbs at 6 months and about 69 lbs at 7 months. Hes 80 lbs now at 8 1/2 months. . Hes very lean though. You can feel all ribs but not see them.


----------



## belladonnalily

Just had Tucker weighed today. He is 5-1/2 mo (will be 6mo on 10/18). He weighed in at 73.5lbs. I'm starting to think he is part Clydesdale. 

And I keep him lean right now because of his expected size, so most people think he's too skinny. But I'm really getting worried about how big he'll be. His parents were big for the breed but not like this. Dad is ~90lbs and mom ~70lbs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl

at 6 months old Piper weighed in at 52lbs. The last weight I got on her at 1 yr 7 months she weighed in at 83.2lbs and still gaining and no fat!


----------



## GatorDog

These are some huge puppies. Carma was 38 pounds or so at 6 months and just about 50 pounds now at 9.5 months.


----------



## Vagus

belladonnalily said:


> Just had Tucker weighed today. He is 5-1/2 mo (will be 6mo on 10/18). He weighed in at 73.5lbs.


 Wow, at 6months Baron weighed 55lbs. Now at 12months he's 78lbs. I keep him lean too, because his pasterns aren't the strongest, but they've improved massively as he's gotten older.


----------



## Atlas_721

Atlas is just over 6 months old and he weighs at least 70lbs now. He has gained 10lbs in the last 3 weeks. He does get fed 4-5 cups a day of Taste of the Wild. He is not fat, but solid. He is almost twice the size of his brothers.


----------



## lowey2013

Blake is 5 an half months old and he is 49lb, he has just come out of surgery though so not getting as many walks, and not eating as much as he can do..


----------



## kekafo

Gucci was 6 months old is September and weighed in at 70 lbs A month later (we weighed him again last week) at 7 months old he is 79 lbs . He is not overweight as I can see his "waist" without seeing ribs. I knew he would be big when I saw his Grandsire but I was shocked too!


----------



## Oliver'smom

Oliver will be 6 months on 10/15. He weighed 69.8 lbs on his 10/8 vet visit. We picked the smallest in the litter hoping he would stay a reasonable size. Once you've had to lift a large dog with health issues in and out of the car or house, having a 100 lbs pup isn't all that attractive. We hoped by picking the smallest he might top out around 75 lbs, but I don't see that happening.

He eats 6 cups/day and is skinny...


----------



## RedIndae

Arkay is 6 months and we weighed him today. He's 80 lbs.


----------



## trcy

Kaleb was just weighed. He's 61 pounds.


----------



## Mikey von

RedIndae said:


> Arkay is 6 months and we weighed him today. He's 80 lbs.


Great looking dog!


----------



## RedIndae

Mikey von said:


> Great looking dog!


Thanks! : )


----------



## MrsFergione

My female was 50.2lbs, my male is only 6 weeks so not there yet!


----------



## louie_al_bear

My bear is 6.5 months old and weighs in at 38.9kg he has always been a big puppy..... At 3 months he was weighing in at a average 6 month olds weight!


----------



## King1122

My pup is 6 months and 1 week old and he weighs 58lbs. I feel like he is small compared to the other posts on this thread. I'm so curious how big he will be full grown...


----------



## kburrow11

Vida was about 40 pounds at 6 months, then she jumped to 50 pounds at 7 months (no, she's not overweight). She's 8 months now, not sure how much she weighs. I take her by my vet's office every month or so to use their scales for free


----------



## Hineni7

Areli (female) weighed 65.2 lean lbs. Just shy of 7mos (weighed yesterday, this Wed she will be 7mos) she weighed 74.8 lean lbs


----------



## SLPLSWON

Blitz is about 64lbs at 6 months!


----------



## Leon big boy

Leon, 5 months Tomorrow, 65 lbs


----------



## Sky is my GSD

Sky is 6 months and 20kg/45 lb , she is lean and eats 4 c of dry food plus pumpkin plus training treats dry liver


----------



## Magnus

My goofball at 6 months is 70lbs weighed by the vet. he's a BIG boy!


----------



## Mfilbert18

Geno is now 63 pounds and turned 6 months a few days ago. He had a rough start with a broken femur. We had him 2 weeks and he wanted to follow me to the bathroom and got his leg caught between the bed and bedframe. So, he had to have plates and screws put in to heal the break. Then, he bit a rabid raccoon protecting me. This dog was emaciated when i got him but now he is a thriving, active, amazing and absolutely gorgeous puppy. He truly is a blessing.


----------



## Jpage24.87

Sitka was just shy of 60lbs, at 6 months.


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for some advice my Nala has just turned 6months old and she had a check up at the vets theyve weighed her and she's 53lbs (24.2kg) but they are saying she's underweight. She eats 3 times a day and is non stop with her engery. Looking for advice to help gain weight or if she looks ok. This was Nala only 3 days ago.


----------



## Grendel

I feel a little bit better. My dog was 6 months old on 5 September. He's working line. This past Friday we went to the vet for a limp and he weighed 67.8 pounds. The vet said he was growing too fast for his joints and to start feeding him less, and switch to adult food. 


The vet made it sound as if he were to keep growing too fast that he'd end up with permanent joint problems. I am cutting back on the food. Instead of 6 cups a day he's getting 4.5-5 as recommended. Has anyone else been advised to feed less on account of potential joint issues?


----------

